# Bag for Basic Training



## Air Force Tech (21 Feb 2005)

Quick question.  In the following link, which bag would be better for taking my stuff to BMQ?  Item #148 or Item #138?

http://www.compusmart.ab.ca/spplsgt/Bags2.htm     or perhaps the bag found here      http://www.wheelersonline.com/detail.asp?product_id=3009

Thanks.


----------



## Big Foot (21 Feb 2005)

Are you talking about a bag for your military or civilian kit?


----------



## Air Force Tech (21 Feb 2005)

To haul all of the stuff I'm supposed to bring with me to BMQ in St. Jean.


----------



## Big Foot (21 Feb 2005)

A civvy suitcase would be fine for that.


----------



## Air Force Tech (21 Feb 2005)

Thanks Big Foot.

I however do not own a suitcase.  Would that in fact be a better option than buying one of the 3 duffle bags?


----------



## phalen (21 Feb 2005)

you need a bag to carry somethings to basic with you...
its not a life or death situation, goto wallmart and buy a duffel bag.
you'll get 2 kit bags to carry your military kit in once you get there.


----------



## TheCheez (21 Feb 2005)

Yeah seriously stick with something civie looking. You'll get issued duffels, barrack box etc.


----------



## Air Force Tech (21 Feb 2005)

K, thanks.  I'll do that.  What's a barrack box?


----------



## TheCheez (22 Feb 2005)

It's a fun box to carry your things in, lockable, secure and I believe it comes with a very specific way to lay out your belongings inside of it. Made of plastic or metal not sure.

After basic though it's just an easy way to get your things from A to B, hard to break.


----------



## Dogboy (22 Feb 2005)

its plastic (or fiberglass hard to tell) and their the thing that follows you around for your CF life.


----------



## Bull_STR (7 Apr 2005)

How large is these barracks boxes?  just wondering if it is large enough to put all of your personal belongings in?


----------



## armyrules (7 Apr 2005)

The barracks boxes are big enough when you go to BMQ you won't need to bring a lot of personal kit with you less crap to keep track  of just some advice


----------



## chrisf (7 Apr 2005)

The army will provide you withp lenty of space to store all your military kit (At the moment, I've got a ruck-sack, two large duffel bags, and a plastic barracks box). As for your civillian kit, a normal duffle bag you'd find at WalMart is more then sufficient.

Don't bother with any of the army looking stuff you see on websites, it's largely pointless, and a waste of money.


----------



## armyrules (7 Apr 2005)

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> The army will provide you withp lenty of space to store all your military kit (At the moment, I've got a ruck-sack, two large duffel bags, and a plastic barracks box). As for your civillian kit, a normal duffle bag you'd find at WalMart is more then sufficient.
> 
> Don't bother with any of the army looking stuff you see on websites, it's largely pointless, and a waste of money.



  Why do you call the stuff pointless? Maybe because you get enough army stuff at BMQ you don't need to buy anymore right?


----------



## kincanucks (7 Apr 2005)

Well for one thing if you really want to bring undue attention to yourself then certainly bring a nice military looking bag (especially the cadpat one).  Maybe they will call you super soldier. 8)


----------



## Island Ryhno (7 Apr 2005)

Hey, anybody know where I can get some Cadpat underoos  ;D Seriously dude, if you go strolling in there with a Cadpat bag, the instructors have you tagged from minute one, under the radar Jedi, under the radar  8)


----------



## Dirt Digger (7 Apr 2005)

Bull_STR said:
			
		

> How large is these barracks boxes?   just wondering if it is large enough to put all of your personal belongings in?



Barrack boxes are actually pretty big...I just measured mine downstairs and it's about 24"x19"x12"  (length/width/depth).  Probably the most hated piece of luggage in the eyes of Air Canada baggage handlers.


----------



## chrisf (7 Apr 2005)

As was pointed out, you don't want to bring undue attention to yourself, and further, as far as military stuff goes, for duffle bags, they'll issue you more then what you need, for civillian stuff, you're perfectly fine buying a cheaper civillian pattern alternative.

After looking at the first link the original poster posted, I have to admit that I didn't look at it completely the first time, only saw the backpack, not the two duffle bags, but a little more on why you wouldn't want to buy army looking kit before you know what you need, is the small rucksack on that page is a a definite no buy... it's clearly either an old design, or based on an old design, and more importantly, it's made out of cotton... a definite no no in modern load-bearing equiment (Absorbs water like a sponge, making it heavier, and making it freeze in the winter)


----------



## armyrules (8 Apr 2005)

Thaknks for the info what are the ruck saks made out of now?


----------



## Island Ryhno (8 Apr 2005)

"what are rucksacks made of now" - Camel Spiders


----------



## armyrules (8 Apr 2005)

Camel Spiders?


----------



## Island Ryhno (8 Apr 2005)

http://vandeneinde.com/v-web/gallery/Army-Pictures/camel_spider


----------



## Jason Bourne (8 Apr 2005)

Hey there...I agree with Trinity. I brought a hockey bag and a small day bag thingie when I went. Of course I left with a lot more stuff, a barrack box, 2 duffles, rucksack, hockey bag yadda yadda yadda. The thing is you want to stay a light as possible in my opinion because you might find yourself moving all over the place. If you're worried about moving a lot of stuff, CMT moves stuff for you too. As for the Gucci kit...well its best to be the grey man in St. Jean. I unfortunatly didn't stay under for long but thats another story...

Jason


----------



## Trinity (8 Apr 2005)

Jason is right

BE the grey man... don't stand out, don't have name tags, don't bring anything extra or try
to be super keen.

Keep your kit light..  If you own it.. you have to carry it. And you never know when you get
moved or worse.  Eventually, you will leave and strap a few hundred pounds to you body in
anyway, shape and form.  One bag.. ONE  BIG MOTHER BAG.  

oh.. if you don't know what a grey man is... ask .. we'll explain....


----------



## armyrules (8 Apr 2005)

Ok I think I know what you mean by grey man you mean like be the guy that the instructors hardly know because they hardly have to speak to you sort of thing?


----------



## Carman (8 Apr 2005)

A Grey man is someone you never notice even when they are standing directly in front of you. Your eyes just slide right over them.

Hey Trinity in reference to the "Grey Man", do you by chance read Robert Jordan?


----------



## Island Ryhno (8 Apr 2005)

The rucksacks et al are made out of synthetic type material Armyrules, no that no one has answered and I had fun at your expense  ;D


----------



## chrisf (8 Apr 2005)

As Island Rhino said, synthics, with cordura being one of the best options.


----------



## armyrules (11 Apr 2005)

Island Ryhno said:
			
		

> The rucksacks et al are made out of synthetic type material Armyrules, no that no one has answered and I had fun at your expense   ;D





			
				Island Ryhno said:
			
		

> The rucksacks et al are made out of synthetic type material Armyrules, no that no one has answered and I had fun at your expense   ;D


Thanks a lot Isalnd Rhyno I will keep that in mind the next time you ask a queston  When are you leaving for BMQ?


----------



## Island Ryhno (11 Apr 2005)

Probably will not be until late this year, not until after this summer for sure!  ;D


----------



## armyrules (11 Apr 2005)

Cool was just curious.


----------

